# My 15 color SWF only shows 9 colors in machine



## Emoneyblue (Nov 9, 2009)

I just purchased a used single head ~ SWF/E-T1501 c and it is a 15 color machine that only see's 9 colors per the machine readout. Ver: 2006/7/1 ver 2.30 build 1 (whatever that means). Old owner says they never tried to fix it because 9 was enough and who has time for tech support. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.
Also, they lost the back up software cd, sooooo if anyone has an extra copy I would be willing to pick up the checkbook. I purchased training dvd's off the net but they don't cover this issue.

Thanks in advance for your HELP!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, I have a Tajima, and it may be totally different, but what do you mean it only shows 9 colors. On my Tajima, when I want to set a thread 10 or above, I have a button that has a "+10" on it. If I want thread #13, I have to press that button and then a "3". Thread #15 would be that button then a "5".


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

if you are just trying to select the needles 10-15 then it is like the Tajima-press the +10 and the additional number at the same time.

In other words-press +10 and 2 at the same time at will select needle 12. When you are setting the colors in the needle tab it will display in alpha instead of numeric for 10-15

10=a
11=b
12=c
13=d
14=e
15=f

A little confusing for us at first too when we bought a used machine with no book.

I guess the good news is that you really got two machines in one. A used 9 needle and a NEW 6 needed


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Teamwear said:


> I guess the good news is that you really got two machines in one. A used 9 needle and a NEW 6 needed



I am glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that. Something about it just tickled the crap out of me.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Teamwear said:


> if you are just trying to select the needles 10-15 then it is like the Tajima-press the +10 and the additional number at the same time.


Teamwear, that was the only thing I could think he was meaning. From my knowledge they don't "show" how many needles you have just from looking at the screen, but by using the +10 button and then the other button, it allows you to select the colors on needle 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 and 15. And yes, Tajima assigns it the alpha code of A-F also.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have the exact same machine can you take a picture of what you are trying to say.. when you choose your needle sequence there should be 15 spots (labeled 1-15) is that showing up?


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a couple of 15 needle SWF machines....when doing your assignment you have to hold the 10 button then push the single digit to get the combined number for the needle....say if I want needle 14...I push 10...then push 14 and 14 should appear in the box.
Good Luck


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a slightly different answer.....once again, I have a Ricoma 15-needle machine and may be different, BUT..... I can get it to show 12 needles when I reset it to factory defaults. There's an option under one of the menus that changes how many needles the machine has (for whatever it's there for ). Perhaps that's a faint possibility.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

designconcepts said:


> I have a slightly different answer.....once again, I have a Ricoma 15-needle machine and may be different, BUT..... I can get it to show 12 needles when I reset it to factory defaults. There's an option under one of the menus that changes how many needles the machine has (for whatever it's there for ). Perhaps that's a faint possibility.




But why????????????

Why would you WANT it to show less needles than I have. Those extra needles don't cost me any extra money if I am not using them. They just sit there.


----------



## Emoneyblue (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, 
First off thanks for all the GREAT reply's. Now, I believe that designconcepts is about closest to the answer. When I said that it only see's 9 colors I meant that if you go into the machine program and read about the machine it says it's a (single head, 9 color) not a single head 15 color, and I have tested 10+ 2 to try for head 12. but it still shows head 2, I've tried the 10+ holding it down and pressing the number 2 and so on still with no luck. I have yet to try the 10+ 1, 2 to get 12, I will check that today for sure. So far I believe that it's a software issue and that when I receive a replacement copy of the backup software that there may be a return to factory defaults that I can try? Keep those suggestions coming.

Thanks again,


----------



## Emoneyblue (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay just tried the last trick with no luck.
Also, tried to take a picture but that FLASH.. ooohh boy.
Here's what I see if you can read it.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

When I finish the job I'm working on I'll see what I can find on my machine....


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

OK...cant find ANYWHERE....to change that setting....something isnt right.....have you called SWF?...OR...just wait a few eeks and hit them up at the ISS show in Long Beach.....I have the 2 3.5 floppys that came with my E-U1501...not sure if they will interchange.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

That is odd-and over my head. 

My tech is sewtech.net. Call Wayne-he'll know pretty quickly. 

We have only owned machines for the last year and just bout our second one which was a 12 needle-full size.

Again-I have no way of knowing if they even made a 9 needle in your configuration, etc. 

I would certainly want the other needles to work though and I know it took us a little while to figure out the 12 needle without a book. The 6 needle compact was a little more simple when setting up to run a job-just not enough needles and having to re-thread that much was not as effecient. 

Hope it works out well.

Randy


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, back to my question. WHY IN THE HECK WOULD YOU WANT LESS NEEDLES THAN WHAT THE MACHINE PHYSICALLY IS????? That engineer needs to be shot.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Okay, back to my question. WHY IN THE HECK WOULD YOU WANT LESS NEEDLES THAN WHAT THE MACHINE PHYSICALLY IS????? That engineer needs to be shot.


Not so sure it's an engineering issue...sounds more like your CPU has the wrong firmware on it for your 15 needle machine. Someone put a 9 needle part on a 15 needle machine !!!!!


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Okay, back to my question. WHY IN THE ----- WOULD YOU WANT LESS NEEDLES THAN WHAT THE MACHINE PHYSICALLY IS????? That engineer needs to be shot.


In response to my quote, apologies, I obviously worded myself wrong. I do not WANT 12 needles, I just simply meant that when resetting the machine to factory defaults, it resets the "Needles in a head" (as it calls it) to 12. I reset it by accident, and took a little while to figure out why the thing wouldn't go past the 12th needle. No, it doesn't make any sense for any of us to use 12/15ths of a head!!!


----------



## Emoneyblue (Nov 9, 2009)

As to FatKat Printz question. Yes, I see the 15 showing up there. check out the photo I attached to the last post it shows a screen shot.


----------



## Emoneyblue (Nov 9, 2009)

Screenanator said:


> OK...cant find ANYWHERE....to change that setting....something isnt right.....have you called SWF?...OR...just wait a few eeks and hit them up at the ISS show in Long Beach.....I have the 2 3.5 floppys that came with my E-U1501...not sure if they will interchange.



well they were closed till after new years


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

designconcepts said:


> In response to my quote, apologies, I obviously worded myself wrong. I do not WANT 12 needles, I just simply meant that when resetting the machine to factory defaults, it resets the "Needles in a head" (as it calls it) to 12. I reset it by accident, and took a little while to figure out why the thing wouldn't go past the 12th needle. No, it doesn't make any sense for any of us to use 12/15ths of a head!!!



Oh no, you worded yourself right. I just couldn't undertand why that would even be possible. If you have 15 needles, how could a default be less than 15.


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm curious myself  

The options in the menu are I think from 12 to 15. Ricoma makes a 12 and a 15-needle machine, so possibly the same board goes on both....I don't know, I'm not that "technologically inclined", just a guess. Anyway......


----------



## monarch (Sep 13, 2016)

Not sure if you can bump old posts, I didn't read anything about it, since I'm new to the forum.
I did have the same issue with the same machine more recently (this is a 4 year old post, but I thought I'd give some input), when initially setting up the machine (software) it will prompt you for some information, you basically have to choose the number of "heads" the machine has and it will reflect when the setup is complete. I'm not sure exactly how it's done, but I accidently reset my machine to default, including software version. SWF sent me the most recent files and told me how to install them, i did the same thing and input 9 heads instead of 15, I think 9 is default. I had to reinstall the software again, but made sure to change the number of needle heads to 15. Hope this can help anyone else in the future.


----------

